

 Is there any way to have safe electronic voting? - pstuart
http://www.ukprogressive.co.uk/breaking-retired-nsa-analyst-proves-gop-is-stealing-elections/article20598.html

======
pstuart
I would like to avoid the politics (but I certainly have my biases). There has
to be a way to make it work simply and transparently, and dare I say it, fair.

What to do?

~~~
Deejahll
Of course: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punchscan>

But it will never be put into practice. Thanks in part to the huge amount of
money thrown away on the Republican-biased Diebold and their insecure black
boxes, people have been trained to repeat bumper-sticker criticisms like
"hackers can break into anything" or "no electronic voting is completely
secure." They form ridiculous conclusions like "the only fair vote is a paper
vote."

To make matters worse, even if we someday do see a sea change and implement
secure, verifiable electronic voting, it isn't going to make much of a
difference unless we also adopt a better method of choosing a winner:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7tWHJfhiyo>

